# For the 2 dr Caddy owners



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

besides in the trunk? I want some more sound in the car. The speakers in the dash are struggling


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

10's should fit in the rear package tray...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2010, 03:35 AM~18204498
> *10's should fit in the rear package tray...
> *


I dont even think 6X9's would fit. :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2010, 02:35 AM~18204498
> *10's should fit in the rear package tray...
> *


THINK HE IS MESSING AROUND, CAUSE THERE IS NOT WAY A 6" MID BASS WOULD FIT


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 2 2010, 08:36 PM~18212015
> *THINK HE IS MESSING AROUND, CAUSE THERE IS NOT WAY A 6" MID BASS WOULD FIT
> *


my caddy had 10's when i bought it,looked horrible so non theres panels


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2010, 07:06 AM~18205034
> *I dont even think 6X9's would fit. :dunno:
> *


i have 6x9s in the rear tray of my 80 coupe.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 2 2010, 11:09 PM~18212389
> *my caddy had 10's when i bought it,looked horrible so non theres panels
> *


No talking about the back trunk, talking about the Back package tray


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i have 10's on my rear package tray, magnet up. but yes, i was also joking.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

do some pods in the sail panels.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 4 2010, 05:19 AM~18224580
> *do some pods in the sail panels.
> *


 :yes: 

Or stop wasting your time and finish the cutlass.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

make kick panels... rear stage will never stand out as well as front stage does... kick panels and a nice set of seperates are all you need.. 

if you do rear just do a nice set of 6.25" seperates.. 6x9s are over rated.. and take up too much space... 

assuming you have subs in the trunk and all


----------



## candy (Aug 27, 2007)

i like these


----------



## candy (Aug 27, 2007)

or a set of these (these are for sale)


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candy+Aug 4 2010, 11:37 AM~18227119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIT WHAT YEAR?


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2010, 06:06 AM~18205034
> *I dont even think 6X9's would fit. :dunno:
> *




























There it is there! And it sounds like i got 2 10's in the trunk


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Aug 10 2010, 06:04 AM~18272717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like the fleetwood coupes with the 90's stuff on it, did you convert the dash too?


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

I built another package tray on top of mine cause i have telescopic cylinders anyway so they can clearworked out great you can see it on youtube type in bbigballing 30 lick on sueded up lac I think and it was easy simple


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Aug 13 2010, 08:20 PM~18304330
> *I built another package tray on top of mine cause i have telescopic cylinders anyway so they can clearworked out great you can see it on youtube type in bbigballing 30 lick on sueded up lac I think and it was easy simple
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Aug 10 2010, 06:04 AM~18272717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


okay Im wrong :happysad: I got some factory door pods from a brougham, I'll have to cut the package tray soon :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Aug 10 2010, 02:04 AM~18272717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Why do people always say 6x9's are over rated????? I have seen guys with just four 6x9's with an amp and it was decent.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I,ve been seing a lot of the 80,s eldorados with the bose upgrade and they have the speaker pods as well


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Aug 17 2010, 02:49 AM~18329983
> *Why do people always say 6x9's are over rated????? I have seen guys with just four 6x9's with an amp and it was decent.
> *


prolly cause they cant fit 6X9's :0 :rofl:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Aug 16 2010, 11:49 PM~18329983
> *Why do people always say 6x9's are over rated????? I have seen guys with just four 6x9's with an amp and it was decent.
> *


cause they underpower them install them in shitty locations


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Aug 17 2010, 04:06 AM~18330518
> *I,ve been seing a lot of the 80,s eldorados with the bose upgrade and they have the speaker pods as well
> *


 :0 

i needs me a pair


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Aug 10 2010, 03:04 AM~18272717
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Just like that! I had mine the same way...going another route with my current build tho :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I just got some pods :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2010, 11:52 AM~18369597
> *I just got some pods :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

cadillacs take the 4x6 in the dash.i used kickers,i also ran a couple in the rear deck and it actually does help fill the void.they also fit perfect.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18376220
> *cadillacs take the 4x6 in the dash.i used kickers,i also ran a couple in the rear deck and it actually does help fill the void.they also fit perfect.
> *


Im going to cut new holes for the 6x9's to fit in the back deck. The pods really helped out big time


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 01:26 PM~18376840
> *Im going to cut new holes for the 6x9's to fit in the back deck. The pods really helped out big time
> *


are they the ones that go above the seat?i was thinking about getting some of those but i wasnt sure i liked them because im trying to keep my stereo stuff hidden.if they work good though i might.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 24 2010, 12:31 PM~18393584
> *are they the ones that go above the seat?i was thinking about getting some of those but i wasnt sure i liked them because im trying to keep my stereo stuff hidden.if they work good though i might.
> *


dont run 0x9 or 4x6 u can get a componet set tht will fit and sound way better


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Aug 24 2010, 02:31 PM~18393584
> *are they the ones that go above the seat?i was thinking about getting some of those but i wasnt sure i liked them because im trying to keep my stereo stuff hidden.if they work good though i might.
> *


yeah but Im not sure yet on what type speaker Im going to use. I just have some 6x9 laying around


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2010, 11:52 AM~18369597
> *I just got some pods :h5:
> *


post pics of the pods and where did you get them???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Aug 30 2010, 06:55 PM~18443551
> *post pics of the pods and where did you get them???
> *


its the factory pods that are mounted on the door


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2010, 06:36 AM~18449123
> *its the factory pods that are mounted on the door
> *


got a spare set?


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2010, 07:36 AM~18449123
> *its the factory pods that are mounted on the door
> *


ok I dont have them on my car


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Aug 31 2010, 03:58 PM~18453968
> *ok I dont have them on my car
> *


they only came on the 90 models that had the bose option


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2+Aug 31 2010, 06:45 PM~18453276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also came on the 83' Carolina Editions :cheesy:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2010, 09:07 AM~18460162
> *Im looking for some
> *


i will be too in a few weeks. starting to cool down out here so i'm gonna start hitting some yards. i heard they also came on eldorados, i'm thinking they probably came on every caddy with the bose option :wow: 
i'm gonna check and find out this fall


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2010, 04:12 PM~18188740
> *besides in the trunk? I want some more sound in the car. The speakers in the dash are struggling
> *


go get your dads house speaker and throw it in the back seat. then take your computer speakers and put them shits on you dash and call it a day.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candy_@Aug 4 2010, 12:37 PM~18227119
> *i like these
> 
> 
> ...


Hey those are mine! i put some stainless trim around the caddy logo and speaker now! I made them 100 percent out of mdf!


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 3 2010, 11:10 AM~18478874
> *Hey those are mine!  i put some stainless trim around the caddy logo and speaker now! I made them 100 percent out of mdf!
> *


did you have to cut out a hole in the door panel for the magnet to fit ??


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

all u need is a good pair of 6 1/2 componets a 4in in dash and thats all u need and 2 10s in trunk 2 amps thats what i used & your banging !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 1 2010, 09:25 PM~18464042
> *go get your dads house speaker and throw it in the back seat. then take your computer speakers and put them shits on you dash and call it a day.
> *


Is that how you Westsiders do it?? :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2010, 05:21 PM~18488063
> *Is that how you Westsiders do it?? :0
> *


Naw *****! but maybe one day i'll show you how the WESTSIDE gets down. :nicoderm:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Sep 3 2010, 06:52 PM~18481661
> *did you have to cut out a hole in the door panel for the magnet to fit ??
> *


yes but the speaker is now flush witht the door panel. I did not have to cut the metal on the door.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 3 2010, 01:10 PM~18478874
> *Hey those are mine!  i put some stainless trim around the caddy logo and speaker now! I made them 100 percent out of mdf!
> *


any finished pics of these they look really clean


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Sep 6 2010, 09:13 AM~18497131
> *any finished pics of these they look really clean
> *


here ya go homie!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2010, 11:52 AM~18369597
> *I just got some pods :h5:
> *











heres a pic of the pods


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18488209
> *Naw *****! but maybe one day i'll show you how the WESTSIDE gets down.  :nicoderm:
> *


Im down :nicoderm: as long as it aint **** :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

any one got pics of installs in a 77 - 79 coupe, just looking for inspiration at the mo


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Sep 27 2010, 08:55 PM~18678604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale?


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 2 2010, 03:14 AM~18716788
> *for sale?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 1 2010, 09:25 PM~18464042
> *go get your dads house speaker and throw it in the back seat. then take your computer speakers and put them shits on you dash and call it a day.
> *


I dont want to be confused with a mesicant so I'll pass :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Sep 28 2010, 12:55 AM~18678604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Aug 10 2010, 03:04 AM~18272717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what 6x9s are those?


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone sellin any of those door pods? or the kick panels? i got a 90 fleetwood brougham. i am not really into too much bass, just wanna have a nice loud stereo. i was thinkin of runnin 2 6x9s on the edge of the package tray and 2 6.5s in between. what you think?


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Jan 22 2011, 01:30 AM~19665465
> *anyone sellin any of those door pods? or the kick panels? i got a 90 fleetwood brougham. i am not really into too much bass, just wanna have a nice loud stereo. i was thinkin of runnin 2 6x9s on the edge of the package tray and 2 6.5s in between. what you think?
> *


whats up homie im looking at doing something like a 8 inch sundown up front in between the trany hump and bottom of the dash and some componets in the doors i already got 5 1/4 but going to try some 6 1/2 as soon as get some extra cash been talking with some folks bout that 8 inch dub they got youtube vids and damn they are verry impressive


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

for some reason i feel that the parcel shelf in my 1980 coupe deville is way to slim to take a 6x9.

stock she had 4x10s


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

i know i cant fit a 6x9 in the back of my coupe but ive seen it done. just not sure how. im thinking you use some 90 parts in the back seat cause i know they fit in a 90 4 dr....?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Mar 28 2011, 10:07 PM~20204741
> *i know i cant fit a 6x9 in the back of my coupe but ive seen it done. just not sure how. im thinking you use some 90 parts in the back seat cause i know they fit in a 90 4 dr....?
> *


I heard of moving the backseat forward and then you would have enough room to place the 6X9's. I keep forgetting to post pics of mine but I sealed up the og holes and moved the speakers toward the center using a custom box that actually mounts under the package tray and houses the 6X9's.


----------

